# What a ride



## jtrekkie (Aug 11, 2021)

Hey, folks. Hope you're all doing well or at least scraping by. I'm glad to see that FAF is still going. Last time I stopped in was about two years ago. And last time before that was also about two years. Fallowfox is still making cool threads and Simo is still doing skunks. And I see a couple others I know.

In the time I've been gone, I've graduated college and gone back to school (hope to graduate with an MS this year), transitioned, made one very good friend and kept another, started playing piano for a church, mourned for years, served as a missionary (Бог благословить Україні), become the youngest elected official of my type in US history (tied, also the first LGBT official in my state), survived two near death experiences, wrote a book by hand with a dip pen, and just remembered that I still have drawing ideas from the last time I was here than I haven't worked on. I also saw the Foo Fighters yesterday they were pretty cool. So much stuff! In only a few hundred day. We do have plenty of time.

This bizarre website has somehow been a center to everything that's been happening for the past 8 years. Most of the things that weighed heavily have come to nothing, and a few things I took for granted are gone forever. Most of my time has been overwhelmed by some fear or threat that I can't even remember now, even the present is filled with hollow echoes of despair. Sometimes I sit among the wildflowers and remember the sad parts, and think about all of the chance joys we come across. I hope that for all of you the roughness of day to day life is smooth on broader scales. Good night, God bless.


Should have gotten really into Foo Fighters years ago, if you haven't you should probably do that now. Almost didn't make a friend with stuff like that, so I wouldn't risk it if I were you.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 11, 2021)

Simo is indeed still skunky. :3

Hello, Jtrekkie. I'm glad to hear you graduated and learned...what does that look like.._Ukrainian_? I think it looks like Ukrainian. 

I'm glad things are going well for you.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 15, 2021)

@Simo get in 'ere


----------



## Simo (Aug 16, 2021)

Hey there! Nice to see ya again; and wow, sounds like so many amazing adventures!

There's been some big changes here, too; I moved back to northern Michigan, after many years out east, just before the pandemic hit. I'm still adjusting to rural life, and miss the big city, but all in all, it's been a very positive change; I'm living on a small lake in the woods, and so, it's both pretty..and peaceful...and I've even seen a good number of skunks, so that's always a plus. : )


----------



## jtrekkie (Aug 18, 2021)

Yes, that's Ukrainian! 

And that's great, Simon, congrats! Sounds like a big change there. But at least you do have the wildlife


----------

